# Tell Me Your Best Kept Secret in Pocketable lights?



## special_dx (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi All

I have been searching for what feels like an eternity for a replacement for the M*g Solitaire I keep in my dressing gown pocket. I had bought an Ultrafire WF-602C, but a mate saw it on the hall table and made me an offer I couldn't refuse!

I really would appreciate it if anybody who has discovered any real gems lately could post them here for me to investigate. What I'm talking about is lights that are maybe a bit smaller and lighter than an EDC right down to the smallest AAA or CR2, but not excluding minimalistic 18650 or 2XCR123A lights.

Switching and modes are not as important, especially in lights that can be modded, what I am after is a good quality to price ratio and water resistance (the Soli has been through the wash twice and fallen in the bath at least 3 times!)

I may just end up putting a smooth bezel on my L2M, but the head is really too big for this type of use. I have an Olight T20-T that would fit the bill well if I could get a shorter 123 body. I am also considerring the ITP Eos range of lights, the AAA and the CR123 are currently neck and neck, the AA is trailing.

I am also keen at modding stuff (not just lights), so I would be happy to take suggestions on ways to build a suitable light.

Cheers
special_dx


----------



## march.brown (Mar 24, 2010)

special_dx said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been searching for what feels like an eternity for a replacement for the M*g Solitaire I keep in my dressing gown pocket. I had bought an Ultrafire WF-602C, but a mate saw it on the hall table and made me an offer I couldn't refuse!
> 
> ...


.
Try the iTP A2 , it is fab ... For nocturnal bathroom visits , I would prefer the low , medium , high on the A2 (or A1) to the medium , low , high on the A3 ... The form factor is nicer on the A2 as I don't like the dumpy shape of the A1 ... If your friend snatched your Ultrafire , just don't show him your A2 !

However , if size (lack of) is important then the A3 is an obvious choice ... Just a shame that it comes on in medium rather than low ... A3 is 66.5mm long by 14mm and the A2 is 77.5mm long by 17.5mm ... I have another A2 on order from Shiningbeam , stainless this time ... The perfect EDC and if you ever need a new battery , AAs are everywhere.
.


----------



## special_dx (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, the EOS series lights are getting really tempting, the reason I prefer AAA over AA is that I have so much stuff that runs on AAA and I tend to buy AAAs in bulk. I also like dumpy 1XCR123 lights and the high power density of that cell type. I must admit though, The AA version is a pleasing form factor.


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the itp A1 EOS SS on my keychain. I am not sure about 'dumpy' or whatever. It is the size of the AA one, except a lot shorter. The main advantage is it uses a 3.0V battery vs a 1.5 one.

This means it can crank out up to 200 lumens, vs 80. With a RCR123 like I use, this can max out at 4.2 volts which puts out a heck of a lot of light for brief periods. I also prefer the 30 lumen medium mode vs the 18 of the A2/A3.

But the itp is a great light no matter which one you get. As a twisty, it won't come on in your pocket. It has a straightforward User interface and no useless modes like Strobe (which is crap for a keychain light). Its also really cheap and of high quality.


----------



## Piripi (Mar 24, 2010)

I also have an itp a1 and it's quite a nice light for the price!!


----------



## special_dx (Mar 24, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> It has a straightforward User interface and no useless modes like Strobe (which is crap for a keychain light). .


 
I normally don't go for strobe, none of my 6P style lights have it, but I do keep a strobing tail cap to use when I want to frighten next door's cat off our garden! I like cats, but not what they bury in the flower patch.

I am almots decided that I will get an A1, I agree with march.brown about the order of the modes and that kind of rules out the AAA.

I am tempted with the stainless version, but concerned that it may be too heavy and result in pocket swing with associated damage to the family jewels!


----------



## special_dx (Mar 25, 2010)

Just to update the thread, I have been looking tioday and found the Sterops Navigator (SKC-12X) which appears to be a modeless CR123 based light, this is available for < $30.

I am now in two minds about getting this or the ITP A1 (and not sure if I want that in stainless or HAIII), anybody tried the Sterops light?


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 25, 2010)

I dont think you want a modeless light. Remember, this is for an EDC/keychain light.

I am not a strobe-hater per se and my main flashlight has one. But for a keychain light, you aren't exactly gonna use it for 'tactical purposes', right? Therefore I'd consider it to be kind of a waste. Kind of like having an 'assault bezel' on a 2 inch light. 

However, multiple brightness levels is really nice! The itp A1 goes low,medium, high unlike the A3. This means you can start out with a nice 3 lumen light that won't ruin your night vision, IF you care about that. Medium at 30 lumens is enough to see pretty well AND your light won't get very hot. The 200 lumen high is nice to have, but I don't use it a whole lot.

Finally, I would trust the itp A1 a LOT more than a deal extreme light. You will get it a lot faster too. Don't forget the discounts available from the Dealers Corner sticky page. (especially since there is little dx forum talk and no reviews of the light)

So far my Stainless A1 has held up fantastic. Not a scratch on it. It looks a lot nicer too for that man-bling effect. It doesnt have an anodized layer that can flake off when abused. However, it is twice as heavy and doesn't conduct heat quite as well as alum.


If you dont want it for keychain use and are gonna keep it in your pocket, Id consider a Romisen C123 throw-to-flood light. (Romisen RC-A4 Q5 3 Mode LED Flashlight) Having a pure flood with no hotspot is actually kind of nice! You can see around you really well, without a glaring small spot that is distracting.
Then, you can focus it to put most of its energy into a narrow beam for looking at a distance. I'd love to have one and they are 20 bucks or so.


----------



## special_dx (Mar 25, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> I dont think you want a modeless light. Remember, this is for an EDC/keychain light.
> 
> I am not a strobe-hater per se and my main flashlight has one. But for a keychain light, you aren't exactly gonna use it for 'tactical purposes', right? Therefore I'd consider it to be kind of a waste. Kind of like having an 'assault bezel' on a 2 inch light.
> 
> ...


 
That Romisen is not a bad proposition, I can get one on Best Offer Buy for less than GBP £10 (USD $7.50) and I like it's styling. Does anyone have an opinion on Romisen quality and finish, Do they measure up to Solarforce for example? I have an L2M and L2P with which I am rather impressed, I hold the L2P as a kind of budget benchmark by which all my lights are measured for host quality. 

The job of the light I am looking for is to help me lock up at night and check around the house/garage before I retire to bed, sometimes I go to bed while my girlfirend is already asleep, so lower modes are probably something I need. It will live in a dressing gown pocket.

The lack of modes on the Sterops is putting me off a bit. I was under the impression that Sterops is a premium brand , but I cannot find much to back this up, I certainly respect ITP. That said I would happily swap the driver in the Sterops if it is a nice light and can be dismantled.

I am still searching in vain for a 1 cell tube for my Olight T20, not sure if it will run on one primary, but it should manage a protected 16340, but even with one cell, the T20 might be a bit too long for this particular job. I don't even know for sure if such a tube exists and I would need a new EDC to replace it.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 25, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> If you dont want it for keychain use and are gonna keep it in your pocket, Id consider a Romisen C123 throw-to-flood light. (Romisen RC-A4 Q5 3 Mode LED Flashlight) Having a pure flood with no hotspot is actually kind of nice! You can see around you really well, without a glaring small spot that is distracting.Then, you can focus it to put most of its energy into a narrow beam for looking at a distance. I'd love to have one and they are 20 bucks or so.


Joe, I think you're referring to the Romsien RC-C6, which is the flood-to-throw light that runs on cr123 batteries. The RC-A4 does indeed have a hot spot and has a decent amount of throw but is not a flood-to-throw light. I got the 1 mode version last week (RC-A4) and I really like the brightness of this light on a RCR123.


----------



## aim54x (Mar 25, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3, it provides both CR123 and 2AA form factors. The newer version appears to be multimode as well.


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 26, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Joe, I think you're referring to the Romsien RC-C6, which is the flood-to-throw light that runs on cr123 batteries. The RC-A4 does indeed have a hot spot and has a decent amount of throw but is not a flood-to-throw light. I got the 1 mode version last week (RC-A4) and I really like the brightness of this light on a RCR123.



You are absolutely right! I totally misclicked and got the wrong name, so I apologize.


----------



## special_dx (Mar 29, 2010)

Well just to be awkward, I ended up ordering a Fenix LD01 for $30 (~GBP £23), hope I made a good choice! I just wanted to see what Fenix kit is like and figured this one at a knock down price was a good way to find out.


----------



## SixM (Mar 29, 2010)

Great light, I don't think you'll be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Melchior (Apr 10, 2010)

'Custom' - A 1st generation SMJ-Solitare retrofit module in a CHEAP Dorcy forward-clicky.
(With "Adjustable" focus - hah!)

Had it for YEARS, (EDC - literally always in a pocket).

Never failed, not once. (Even my Rexlight has gotten a case of aluminum rot...)

The only things that seem comparable cost 3X as much.

I'd replace it - but nothing seems to quite fit...(and it still works perfectly)


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 10, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> If you dont want it for keychain use and are gonna keep it in your pocket, Id consider a Romisen C123 throw-to-flood light. Having a pure flood with no hotspot is actually kind of nice!



+1

I think RC-C6 has a nice flood. In my Romisen its very balanced and even, no hot or cold spots  I use the flood like 90% of the time. Throw is for occasional "pointing-out" something.

RC-C3 II feels also sturdy. Very simple. Ugly enough to be sacrificed in dirty jobs, no need to be careful


----------



## special_dx (Apr 11, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wonderring, I got a black Fenix LD01 via a Fenix dealer in the States for just over $25 delivered. Initially I thought it was a dud as no light was occuring when I tightened the head, but a quick clean with some alchol and a cotton bud has got it working very well indeed. I looked at the Romisen for a while and realised it ws too big for what I wanted, but I may pick one up to evaluate as an EDC. The Dorcy idea is out for me as these were never available in the UK.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 13, 2010)

I have two small favorites. 

The Ultrafire 602c which you mentioned...it comes in several different battery configurations however. I have the (1)AAA model. It's a twisty, 1 mode, no frills, bright and small.

My most favorite is the Akoray K-109 (1) CR123 and it's the programmable 3 mode version (available at KD rather than DX). You can eliminate strobe mode and you can program the brightness levels and actually define those levels with a ramping feature in the programming mode.

High is 220 lumens and medium and low is whatever you want it to be. You can choose for it to start in low mode and go to medium and high or any other order. It's $20.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont really have any secrets. The ITP-A3 and RC-N3 have been thoroughly exposed for the great values that they are.

Heres one for you all...
Solarforce L2M, DX:24353. The module flashes and flickers when cell voltage drops to around 3.2V, dims a little and turns off. So its perfect for unprotected cells. I just run this module till' it dies in various single cell hosts. If you de-solder the +IVE spring from the module it will fit a 17500 cell, for 2x the run time of a 16340.

Its not the brightest drop in I own, and its not the dimmest. Its around 160L OTF, on par with my M60 when I drive it with an 18650. It draws about 1.15A off an 18650, .9A off a 16340.


----------



## special_dx (Apr 14, 2010)

I must say I do like the L2M, I have one with a cheap MC-E drop-in that I run on an unprotected 18350 - it's currently wearing a beat up 6P head and twisty. The driver could do with improvement though as I have a nice XP-E module that blows it into the weeds even taking into account the MC-E's extra flood.

In fact, I am finding that the XP-E and XR-E R2 modules can't be beaten on value and hardly lose anything in real-world use except against a properly driven P7 or SST.

Incidentally, the L2M on DX looks like the old version that is not able to handle 18mm cells, but I like the tail cap design and the fact that it comes with the low profile bezel. The Surefire parts on mine have made it substantially shorter than a stock L2M with a strike bezel.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

special_dx said:


> I must say I do like the L2M, I have one with a cheap MC-E drop-in that I run on an unprotected 18350 - it's currently wearing a beat up 6P head and twisty. The driver could do with improvement though as I have a nice XP-E module that blows it into the weeds even taking into account the MC-E's extra flood.
> 
> In fact, I am finding that the XP-E and XR-E R2 modules can't be beaten on value and hardly lose anything in real-world use except against a properly driven P7 or SST.
> 
> Incidentally, the L2M on DX looks like the old version that is not able to handle 18mm cells, but I like the tail cap design and the fact that it comes with the low profile bezel. The Surefire parts on mine have made it substantially shorter than a stock L2M with a strike bezel.



you are severely under-powering the DX-MCE with that 18350 cell. the DX-MCE will draw a little over 3A, when used with an IMR18650. With that much current on tap it will emit ~350-400 Lumens OTF of a solarforce or SF P60 host. Your XPE module is only ~200L... tops.


----------



## ky70 (Apr 16, 2010)

I received the Aurora SH-033 from DX (sku 36025) last week and it's been carried inside my left pocket ever since. It takes CR2 batteries and I'm running mine on rechargeables (unprotected).

Here's my mini review and some pics...

I have the a 3.7v RCR2 battery powering the light (blue label ultrafire battery purchased from goinggear.com) and this thing has very nice high on this battery (looks equal to the high of the upgraded Romsien RC-A4 from shinningbeam with a Q5 emitter running on a 3.7v RCR123). I don't know if the high would be less if using a 3.0 CR2 battery but I assume it would be. 

I love the compactness of this light as it measures 75mm in length with the head diameter bring 20.5mm (the tail is slightly smaller at 19.5mm in diameter).

The *G*low *I*n *T*he *D*ark clicky is very responsive and well executed. The clicking action certainly doesn't scream "this is a $14 light" as it is a pleasure to operate. The modes go in reverse (as it is listed on the website) starting in high, then M, L, Strobe, and finally SOS. There is proper mode memory, so if you leave the light off for 2 seconds or more and it will turn on in the last mode that was used.

The clicky is also well recessed as it sits 2-3mm inside of the tailcap so tail standing is a breeze (This assumes the lanyard is removed...which I did immediately as I'm not a wrist lanyard fan). The light feels great in the hand and has been easy to transport via inside the pocket carry. The modes are well spaced out as you can clearly see differences between high, medium and low. The low is a decent low which is moderately brighter than the lowest low achievable on the programmable Akoray k-106 light.

Here are a few camera phone pics


----------



## special_dx (Apr 16, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> you are severely under-powering the DX-MCE with that 18350 cell. the DX-MCE will draw a little over 3A, when used with an IMR18650. With that much current on tap it will emit ~350-400 Lumens OTF of a solarforce or SF P60 host. Your XPE module is only ~200L... tops.


 
Yeah, I have been thinking about changing the driver and swapping the module to an 18650 host.


----------



## special_dx (Apr 16, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I received the Aurora SH-033 from DX (sku 36025) last week and it's been carried inside my left pocket ever since. It takes CR2 batteries and I'm running mine on rechargeables (unprotected).
> 
> Here's my mini review and some pics...
> 
> ...


 
That is a nice little light, I may get one later in the year, I have spent my light budget for the next few months!


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah I think I may order the cr123 or AA version at some point now. Very nice looking light.


----------



## solaris (Apr 18, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I received the Aurora SH-033 from DX (sku 36025) last week...




Nice review Ky. I also recently received sku 36025 and am running it with the exact same cell as you. I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of light but also slightly disappointed at the length. I know a clicky on 'small' cr2 is unusual but this seems a tad long. It is also pretty hefty, feels well made and somewhat indestructible, but may be a bit heavy for a key chain. 

Great light though, I'm going on a home inspection tomorrow and it will be my light of the day. But I really wish it would fit in my key pocket like my Quark Mini CR2 or Ion.


----------



## ky70 (Apr 18, 2010)

solaris said:


> Nice review Ky. I also recently received sku 36025 and am running it with the exact same cell as you. I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of light but also slightly disappointed at the length. I know a clicky on 'small' cr2 is unusual but this seems a tad long. It is also pretty hefty, feels well made and somewhat indestructible, but may be a bit heavy for a key chain.
> 
> Great light though, I'm going on a home inspection tomorrow and it will be my light of the day. But I really wish it would fit in my key pocket like my Quark Mini CR2 or Ion.


 
I agree that the light seems to be longer than it needs to be but its still a relatively small light when compared to other non CR2 lights. I carry this light inside the pocket but I would love to find a pocket clip to fit it so I could clip iy to the pocket.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually find myself using this odd little 1 AAA from WalMart more often than I expected.






Geoff


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 20, 2010)

:welcome:

WOW!
You are using a Solitaire almost daily? How often do you change batteries?

Consider a Fenix E01 AAA light. About the same brightness as the LD01 LOW for 8 hours. $15 from the US. £11.95 Including free delivery in the UK. You do have to choose between black, green, blue, purple, gold.

At this time I would not get anything that has to be air mailed into the UK.

4sevens Preon. 1AAA twisty or 2AAA clicky or a kit with both bodies. Relatively pricey similar to the LD01.
4sevens has a pre-sale on a warm white version of the Preon 2 (also some Quark/Quark mini CR123A/CR2). Sale ends Friday.

How about another Ultrafire 602c?
The other lights much mentioned lately re DX are from Tank007 or Akoray though I have no personal experience with them.
The Romisen RC-B4 has a clicky switch. Rare for a 1AAA light.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah! the sartorial elegance of a UK "dressing gown " ! Make mine a Jaeger thank you very much. 
Interestingly, I doff my daily neckchain-worn Wee at light, and instead don a ribbon necklace sporting an Orange Photon3, for the express purpose of those once or twice a night loo visits. I love this exact light for the fact that I can pre-set it to the desired output. Why orange you may ask? My roomate is a very light sleeper and this color never wakes her. Indeed, I've poked it in her face as a test as she was sleeping- nothing!
The shape and plastic of the Photon-3 are imperceptible to me as I toss and turn, planning my next day as I sleep. The best replacement for a venerable Solitaire is a like-sized Fenix in your preferred metal and colour .:wave:


----------



## xiton (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Indeed, I've poked it in her face as a test as she was sleeping- nothing!



:tsk:


----------



## special_dx (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Ah! the sartorial elegance of a UK "dressing gown " ! Make mine a Jaeger thank you very much.
> Interestingly, I doff my daily neckchain-worn Wee at light, and instead don a ribbon necklace sporting an Orange Photon3, for the express purpose of those once or twice a night loo visits. I love this exact light for the fact that I can pre-set it to the desired output. Why orange you may ask? My roomate is a very light sleeper and this color never wakes her. Indeed, I've poked it in her face as a test as she was sleeping- nothing!
> The shape and plastic of the Photon-3 are imperceptible to me as I toss and turn, planning my next day as I sleep. The best replacement for a venerable Solitaire is a like-sized Fenix in your preferred metal and colour .:wave:


 
Yep, I have since received a black LD01, which now appears to work flawlessly. The only thing I am not too keen on is that it is rather too easy to end up going through at least two modes when trying to activate the light with one hand - probably due to the amount of sideways rock in the threads.

The torch did not initially work until I cleaned the back of the driver board (as directed in the manual of course).


----------



## special_dx (Apr 27, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> you are severely under-powering the DX-MCE with that 18350 cell. the DX-MCE will draw a little over 3A, when used with an IMR18650. With that much current on tap it will emit ~350-400 Lumens OTF of a solarforce or SF P60 host. Your XPE module is only ~200L... tops.


 Just to update the thread, I have since swapped the MC-E in my L2M for a budget XP-G module, as you noted all my drop-ins pull substantially less current from an 18350 than an 18650 sized cells (I had not considered this).

I found that the XP-G module takes about 0.6A at the tail cap on the smaller cell, but this rises to 0.7A with an 18650. In the case of the MC-E, I have since swapped out the driver for one that allows the LED to draw more current. The original driver was weak and only pulled 0.8A at the tail, this one is now pulling 1.4A with the same fully charged 18650 and now resides in a full size 6P clone. I am getting around 1 hour from a fresh Ultrafire protected grey cell, but the light is noticeably brighter (same brightness as my XP-G, but much larger hot spot and brighter spill).

I am wondering if their is any advantage to squeezing a larger cell into the L2M - was it you I saw suggesting this was possible in another thread, but only with the driver contact spring removed? Maybe I could run the MC-E module with an IMR18500 as I have a cheap P7 module on order that I will be trying out in the longer host with a suitable 2.8A driver - heat will be a big issue I'm sure.


----------

